# Sorry it's not lit I'm hoping the bikini girls will make up for it.



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

Torcido a signature cigar from my local Cigar Shop Just For Him.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

What's not lit? All i see is babes! :lol:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

you had me at bikini girls


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

can you move the microphone, your hand and the cigar out of the way and take another picture please?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

there is a cigar in the pic?? how about a blow up of those girls??


----------



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry here is a more appropriate picture of the Torcido.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

haha, thanks bro! that is a fine looking cigar!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Skanky........I like it!


----------

